# Hello everyone



## Jerry LaBrie (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi, 
My name is Jerry and I guess I'm sort of a newbee at composing. Soething I've always have wanted to do since I was a teenager in high school some 35 years ago. The technology today is making it easier to get the sound I want using the orchestral libraries and samplers. Still there's a learning curve that sometimes bogs me down but I will have my first orchestral piece posted soon. (Okay, well chamber ensemble is more like it at this point.) I do have some other compositions posted on Acid Planet under the artist name Erdu Horn that uses synths and drum loops but my real love is the symphony orchestra (I used to play double bass in a few when I was a teen). 
So it is really nice to have a place like this where tips and techniqes can be shared and critiqued. The stuff that I do is mostly a hobby at this point, I have a day job that is not music related, however , I really do want to get better. Chase a dream, so to speak. 

Peace Y'all
Jerry


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Jerry and welcome to VI!  

Chasing a dream is the first step on the road to reality. :wink: This is a great community with lots of sharing and support, so you've come to the right place. :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome to VI Control, Jerry! Glad you made it here - dig in and have fun here.


----------



## fictionmusic (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey5e4.jpg   @ÿúL-  ctF50d95de6   T @öúL–  ÅjtF18159b4e 2http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/GregShades.jpg   @ÿúL+ A @ 'otF4cad0b81     @ÿúL A @ •otF4cad0b81   < @öúL+ A  GœtF4769399f 837311559447656a64d4c9.jpg   @ÿúL' / Ó ”tF50d5f3


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Jerry,

Nice to have you here!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Jerry, welcome onboard!
If you pass me your URL I'll have a listen to your compositions.


----------

